# Anyone ever order from petsuppliesnet.com



## mmforever (Apr 13, 2005)

Their Frontline Plus and Heartgard prices are so low and shipping is only $3.99 for any amount. 

Let me know your experience with them.

Thanks in advance,
Mary


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

You have to be really careful ordering flee med and heartworm meds online. Some sights will send you the wrong products completely. Also some of the websites are from other countries. Plus you can't be sure the meds were stored correctly (not too hot or too cold, etc).


----------



## mmforever (Apr 13, 2005)

Thanks. I'll keep that in mind. I did notice their mailing address is in Australia, so I decided not to purchase from them.

My vet is going to match the Heartgard Plus price, so I'm good.

Mary & Molly


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

I just ordered Advantage and Denosyl from Entirelypets.com after asking if anyone else had any experience with them. I got no replies but decided to go for it as I will save $250 a year on those two items alone.

Now I'm worried I made a mistake so I'm going to research and see where they get their supplies.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> I just ordered Advantage and Denosyl from Entirelypets.com after asking if anyone else had any experience with them. I got no replies but decided to go for it as I will save $250 a year on those two items alone.
> 
> Now I'm worried I made a mistake so I'm going to research and see where they get their supplies.[/B]


I believe EntirelyPets.com is the site Lady's Mom, Marj. recommended for Frontline Plus.

I agree that we must be cautious in where we purchase our products, but some of these products are coming from the same warehouse as the one our vet gets them from and shipped in the same van. 

I'm fortunate to be able to go into an animal health products store in my city that is owned by a vet. It is a place that sells anything from shots, flea/tick, heartworm to antibiotics. My vet has told them to let me have what I want. I can get things like Clavamox for $9.99 and Amoxi Drops for $4.99. I also buy my wormer there. And, on that note, did you know that the wormer your vet uses is probably horse/cow wormer Stronent or Panacur) that comes in a big quart bottle for the larger animals? I can buy a quart of one type for under $50 and the other for under $100. I can share with friends, and throw away the remainder as it gets old. Just thought I would pass this on for all of you who have such high expenses for medicine. If I can help any of you with telling you about this place, just PM me. My Revolution is bought is a six pack, and there is another tube given free for buying the package. On another note, I know of some vets who use this "free" tube to dose your dog when it comes in for a monthly dose (vet's assistant worked cleaning my house one summer). I buy the amount for the larger dogs and draw it up into a syringe to do the monthly dose for my dogs (as instructed by my vet). That way, one tube takes care of all my dogs for the month at a cost of less than $15.00 for all of them. When you do rescue, you learn a lot of ways to give quality care with less cost.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I've ordered from entirelypets.com before and was pleased with what I got. When it comes time I'm sure I'll order from them again.


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

I posted this before, but I'll paste it again here.

I read an old Consumer Reports article (from 2003) which did a survey and found the following: 

"KV Vet Supply, Eckerd.com, and Costco generally had the best prices for pet drugs. The last two may surprise you, but more than 600 drugs used to treat pets are human drugs, so you can buy them at regular drugstores, locally or online. . . . The online pet catalog www.kvvet.com often had the best prices for a six-month supply of the five top-selling brands we studied. You don't need a prescription for flea and tick preventives, but you do for heartworm drugs." 

They also looked at the following pet med supply sites: DrsFosterSmith, PetCareRx, and PetMeds. You can do your own cost comparison for the meds you need. I was looking for Interceptor and found it cheaper at DrsFosterSmith. After I placed the Interceptor in my purchase basket, both Drs.FosterSmith and KV Vet Supply had nice links to alert me that I needed a prescription from my vet and how this can be done (i.e., fax, phone, mail). The other two did not provide that, but then again they may once I go to "checkout" for my order. I thought it was better to announce it earlier on, or perhaps the other online companies did not need it which is not necessarily a good thing.

I wish they'd update the article as I'm sure more pet supply and meds sites have popped up since 2003.

DrsFosterSmith.com sells Frontline Plus for $29.99 plus $2.99 S&H. It's more than petsuppliesnet.com, but since I usually order a bunch of stuff when I shop online, I know I'll save on the products and shipping in the end. Plus, the petsuppliesnet.com's site is slower (and I'm on high-speed) and not as easy to navigate through. I think I'll save on having to spend time online. 

[attachment=5849:attachment]


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

I got my Entirelypets order today just 3 days after ordering! Wow! Shipping was free since the order was over $100. I'm very pleased and saved over $100 on this order alone. That $100 was going into my vet's pocket (sorry LadyMontava) and is now going to stay in mine!


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

As many of us do when we get our babies, we will look on line to see if we can get flea and heart worm meds at a less expensive price. When I took my Sophie in to the vet one day for her shot, I asked him for her prescription for her heartworm medicine. I was told by him that if you order it on line, that the company, say Interceptor, will not quarrantee the meds you bought on line if she happens to get heartworms. He did offer, and for now I bought it, a generic version of Interceptor,Iverhart, for way less that the Interceptor. Has any one ever been told this by their vet or is this just a ploy to keep you in house? I work in the optical field and patients are always wanting to get their contacts for 1-800 Contacts and we never tell them that.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

When I tried to order the Heart-worm pills for Nemo they wanted my vet's name.I thought u could not order meds without your vet's approval. Now I just go to my vet and pick them up. I'm confused..

Andrea~


----------



## evalee38 (Oct 16, 2012)

*shipment from Petsuppliesnet*



mmforever said:


> Their Frontline Plus and Heartgard prices are so low and shipping is only $3.99 for any amount.
> 
> Let me know your experience with them.
> 
> ...


 Mary, I had ordered a couple of boxes of heartworm preventative on Nov 5, 2012 and I received them today, nov. 16, 2012. Pretty fast coming from such a long way. On the 2 boxes I saved over 40 dollars. And like you stated, shipping is only 3.99. Dont know how they can do it so cheap. And there are some discount coupons around where you can save even more. Petsuppliesnet is where I will order all my pet meds, if I dont need them instantly. Evalee


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Hmmm.....a six year old thread is bumped by a newbie endorsing the website? 

*This is a not a US website!

 **"Are your prices in US dollars?* 
Yes, and your credit card charges will appear in US dollars.

*Do I need to provide a prescription to order any of your products?*
No, because these products are considered over the counter products outside the USA no prescription is required" 

Seems like a good opportunity to remind everyone of the EPA warning about counterfeit flea and heartworm medications.

Counterfeit Pesticide Products for Dogs and Cats | Pesticides | US EPA


----------

